# Fish all at top of tank!



## stephieboo (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm at work right now and my boss had put together an aquarium a few weeks ago. There were two fish in there, and today he just added an angelfish, 3 neon tetras, some type of suckerfish, and two other fish.

Now the only fish swimming around are the neon tetras and the angelfish.. all the others are at the top of the tank, even the suckerfish and they've been in the tank for about 3 hours.

He doesn't know much about aquariums and neither do I, and he just told me to figure it out and not let his fish die.

What can I do and what could be wrong with them? Could it be the water? 

It's a 15 gallon fish tank, and I know he just had a few fish die while I was on vacation for two weeks.

Thank you!


EDIT: I know he just put a new filter in it today before adding the new fish,
could the water possibly be too warm?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need a test kit to test levels'ammonia ,nitrite and nitrate(I'll guess you have 0 nitrate).With out a test kit I would recommend a 50% water change.Dechlorinate and match new water to tank temp very closely.
How were the fish acclimated to the tank?
You need to take the angelfish and sucker fish back as they stand no chance of a good life in a 15 gl,and even if they live none of the others will with them!


----------



## stephieboo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh, I hate petsmart..
He said he made it perfectly clear it was a 15 gallon tank..
and that's exactly what they recommended!

I'll run out and get a test kit,
do you know a ballpark price of them?

As far as I know, he left them in the bag for about an hour and then plopped them in..


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Not crazy about petsmart myself, the Angel will eat the neon tetras. Not sure what type of "sucker fish" a pleco maybe. Hope you got your test kit. Keep us posted.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Drip acclimating fish really makes a difference in new arrivals survival rate.Here's our sticky on it.Best method going!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 drip acclimating is the best thing to do for your fish.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

stephieboo said:


> I'm at work right now and my boss had put together an aquarium a few weeks ago. There were two fish in there, and today he just added an angelfish, 3 neon tetras, some type of suckerfish, and two other fish.
> 
> Now the only fish swimming around are the neon tetras and the angelfish.. all the others are at the top of the tank, even the suckerfish and they've been in the tank for about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Newly introduced fish are always super stressed. Stressed fish consume a lot of oxygen. You said he added a new filter but then you asked if the water could be too warm? Did he add a new heater or a new filter? But yes, the water could be too warm and water that's too warm has a lower oxygen content. Think of how difficult it is for you to breath when you've kept your head beneath the bed covers for several minutes...it's sort of the same concept...you can breath but it's not satisfying...it sux. In a fish tank, the oxygen is most concentrated towards the top. Your bosses fish are at the top of the tank struggling to get that oxygen. They're stressed cuz they don't know where in the he|| they're at and that anxiety is increasing their respirations. They're physically and emotionally unsatisfied and they think it sux.

That said, if he changed the filter without properly allowing the new filter/media to assume some of the old filter's/media beneficial bacteria...that could throw the tank into a cycle, which puts ammonia in the water and essentially poisons the fish, but I don't think that would happen this quickly. If when it does happen...as in a few days...it will be sudden so that may be something to learn about. Google "Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle" and "Nitrogen Mini Cycle" and look for directive that discusses how you should NOT replace all your filter media at once...much less the entire filter.

So to save the fishes lives, immediately you must increase the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water. You can start by opening the lid and getting the top of the water moving...even if that means having to blow a fan on it. When the water interacts with the atmosphere, gases are exchanged. Also, open the windows or doors to outside and get some fresh air inside the office...a lot of inside air is stale and overly rich in CO2. You also need to lower the tank's water level by removing some of the water...a couple inches at least...so that when the water returns to the tank from the filter, it makes a big splash when it hits the water's surface. This will create some annoying sound but it's temporary. Does he have a aerator/bubbler installed inside the tank? If not, one needs to be...tonight if possible, but IMO the splash and movement at the water's surface is most important. 

How warm is the water? Some will argue this point, but IMO tetras in general thrive best in cooler water...and since cooler water holds more oxygen, that's something to consider. Allow the water temp to gradually drop by turning down the thermostat on the heater. I won't tell you how far I'd personally allow it to drop cuz I can't see the big picture from here and I tend to push limits...but I'm comfortable telling you to go as low as 72. The angelfish will tolerate that temp just fine. I can't remember what the other fish species were? 

And yes, the angelfish needs to go...they really aren't appropriate for a community tank anyway IMO and I've kept many. A testing kit is needed immediately...you simply cannot go another day without knowing minimally what the ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and pH levels are. And respectfully...this isn't on Petsmart, it's on your boss. It's his responsibility to know how to care for his pets, before he buys them.

All that said I just want to say what an awesome person and employee you are to address your bosses irresponsibility...at quitting time even. I don't know you but as a fish enthusiast and animal lover in general, I appreciate what you're doing. Thank you. And I apologize for my abrupt run-on thoughts but I was thinking/typing fast so I could send the message before you left...for the fishes sake.


----------



## stephieboo (Aug 1, 2013)

That was my bad, it was the heater put in, not a filter, wasn't thinking while I typed!

Before I left, I turned the heater down and actually pulled some water out of the aquarium so the moving water made some bubbles. ( It was all the way to the top ) It was the only two thinks I could think to do really quickly.

Today I went to petsmart and I got the water tested, and they said everything was perfectly fine. The water is at 76 degrees and I went and got a live plant because I was doing some research and it said it helps put some oxygen in the tank?

The fish are swimming around now and look a little better, some of them are sitting at the bottom, but still quite lively.

Two of the neon tetras died last night, and when I went to get the water tested, I asked the guy that worked there and he said all their tetras they've been having problems with.. so maybe that wasn't on me when they died. :|

The good news is, my hubby and I had bought a 50 gallon tank a few days ago and I've been doing research before I add water and even think about the fish I put... but once it's ready I'll be taking my bosses angelfish and working my community around the cute little guy.


----------



## stephieboo (Aug 1, 2013)

And I've been doing a lot of research on the nitrogen cycle, and god.. is it confusing. I've read maybe three different pages on it, and still want to do more research so I understand it right. :|


----------

